# Our New Goats!



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I just joined the forum! :wave:

Our very ugly MiniMancha momm and MiniMancha x Nubian baby girl. 

I've never owned milk goats before. I hope little momma breaks me in gently, LOL. 

Know a better way to get photos then to tie them up? They see me with the camera and run, LOL.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Goats can be addictive. They are a lot of fun and this is a great group so enjoy your goaties and if you need help or advise just ask. Very cute goats by the way. There are no ugly goats.....lol.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Cute goats! Maybe if you feed them and just hang out with the camera you can get photos without having to tie them up.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

My mom thinks La Mancha's are ugly, and my bf thinks they look like camels. I think they are adorable. Great pics!

And welcome from MA


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome from PA! I think they both look adorable!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome! They are not ugly; they are beautiful! Love the brown and white! Will you be milking momma?


> Know a better way to get photos then to tie them up? They see me with the camera and run, LOL.


By the time they have gotten used to you, you will have the opposite problem! They will see you with the camera and want to jump in your lap, smell it...anything but pose for a picture!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:lovey: Welcome from southern Maryland :wave: Beautiful goaties you have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome... :wave: 


nice goats........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome from CO! :wave: Your goaties are darling!!! :drool: Love the 3rd one, her ears are to cute!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!!

Yeah, I got them for that reason. I have to build a milking stand because she is still nursing her baby. Doesn't like it when I try and sneak a squirt, LOL. She's really sweet about it though. I'd rather get a little kick than a little gore so a milking stand is a must, LOL.

My mailman gave me a disbudding iron if I decide to breed goats someday. So there won't be any horns to worry about with future kids.

This whole milking thing is new to me, I hope I don't train her poorly, lol. This is her first baby, how much bigger do you think her udder would get with regular milking? I have no idea about her mum or dad. These are those "bargain" type goats, LOL.

I figure they'll break me in and let me see if I realllly want to invest in more expensive stock. 

The guy that sold them to me said he would breed her for free. He's a nice man and were fortunate to have met him! I've been calling her my backwards goat cause she's higher in the back than the front, LOL. Maybe miss backwards will make chocolate milk. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Well since she is a first freshner over her time usually they get better teats  very cute goats by the way


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:thumbup: How precious they are the lamanchae looks like a real milker. :clap: 
Happy Day for you....


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am scrounging the lumber and hardware to build a milking stand. I think I have enough boards but only 6 nails, LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like... you are doing a good job and will learn all the fun stuff... :wink: :hi5: 

First timers... don't have a good udder and teat size.....but ..each time they freshen... they usually get better.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome. I read a lot of stuff about dairy goats but its easy to forget it if you're not actually DOING it. lol
I can't wait to see what she looks like after another baby.

When I start milking her, will her udder change from what it looks like now, with only the baby nursing? She wasn't being milked at all, just in with her baby. She's trying to wean her and I don't want her milk to dry up.

Thanks!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome. your goats are beautiful! especially the red and white Nubian one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!!!

If she's trying to wean now, depending on when her kid was born....you may need to get her up on that stand to milk her twice to 3 times a day and take what you can, with good feed and persistance, she may continue to produce. If you want more from her, you'll need to separate her from her kid at night to get a good fill on her...milk in the morning after an 8-12 hour separation.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll try that. They will not be happy, hehe. Maybe I can do it in a way they can see each other but cannot touch. That would maybe help with the separation stress. Thanks guys!


----------

